# Do i have the right to ask?



## mistakenmaybe (Dec 8, 2014)

Hubby and I separated a couple of months ago. It was a mutual decision and one that I am regretting. We are on friendly terms and it has been ok other than feelings that I have for him that I haven't felt in a long time. 
My question is - Do I have the right to ask that he tells me if he starts seeing someone else? It will crush me but I would rather him tell me than find out from mutual friends or online.


----------



## Mr.Fisty (Nov 4, 2014)

Right? You could of course ask him, but it does not guarantee the truth either. You need to come to an agreement when it came to your separation. In terms of probability, one or both partner, tends to date and then moves on with another person. It is easier, and the new relationship is full of promise and does not have baggage. Although, those tend not to work out in general either. Whatever issues, or character flaws that help break a relationship is not resolved, will follow them. Hypothetically speaking, lets say your husband is neglectful to your needs, chances are as soon as the infatuation wears off with his new relationship, he will be neglectful with his new partner. The best thing to do during separation is to work on one's flaws. So no matter the outcome, the next relationship has a higher probability of success. My advice is to communicate, and work on yourself as an individual. Instead of putting all your eggs in one basket, you invest in yourself too.


----------

